# Irish Draught X



## rolf4life (May 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I've recently come across a horse that has tweaked my interest thats an irish draught cross with a TB. I want to take a look at him but lives 2 hours away from me. 
I do dressage and I was wondering what you guys thought of this guy? He's 3 and is 16hh apparently has a great temprament. I havent encountered this breed, I tried to do some reading but it says that they are mainly used in plowing/pulling stuff. Does anyone have any further information? Do you think he has any dressage potential from you guys can see?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq_07_fY9vg
(A video of him)


----------



## rolf4life (May 1, 2008)

PS the rider isnt that great from what I can see, but he looks like he's trying to give in even though her hands are bouncing around left right and center when shes doing sitting trot especially.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm, the description says he's a tb/belgian cross?

He might have potential, but he looks incredibly long in the back and unconnected in that video. I think Rolf is right in that the rider isn't really doing him any favors, but he looks like a hard horse to ride regardless. Not that he's fractious or anything, but its hard to hold a horse like that together, if that makes sense.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I would say no to dressage potential - he is very long in the back, as Sara said, and his neck is quite thick. He could probably perform the lower level movements, but his body would have to work extra hard to compensate for his conformation - he is cute though, and well behaved for a 3 yo


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks a bit difficult to control...but then again, the rider isn't too good.  I don't think he has dressage potential either. 
Really cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The description said "TB/Belgian cross" not Irish Draught. I personally love Irish Draughts, but not for dressage - they do mix really well with a finer-boned breed like the TB, and that cross is called an Irish Sport Horse, and they do very well in dressage and jumping. 
I can not see this TB/Belgian cross being very good at collection. I believe ANY horse can do the lower levels, so he would be able to, but wouldn't be able to do any of the higher-end stuff, he's just not conformationally correct to do that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

rolf4life said:


> Hey guys, I've recently come across a horse that has tweaked my interest thats an irish draught cross with a tb. I want to take a look at him but lives 2 hours away from me.
> I do dressage and I was wondering what you guys thought of this guy? He's 3 and is 16hh apparently has a great temprament. I havent encountered this breed, I tried to do some reading but it says that they are mainly used in plowing/pulling stuff. Does anyone have any further information? Do you think he has any dressage potential from you guys can see?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq_07_fY9vg
> (A video of him)


There are few Irish draught * TB crosses here. I would never get one. The ones I have met were all quite tempermental and difficult to ride. One of them was actually very dangerous as he would go thru some quite severe temper tantrums. Took regular training from experienced trainers to keep him on track. Nothing but difficult rides.


----------



## rolf4life (May 1, 2008)

oh my, ok so definetly a no no for that one.
The last horse I looked into buying had an awesome temprament in hand that is and I climbed on his back and he bucked/reared me off within a few strides ran to the end of the arena ran through the closed gate and broke it open, then ran around the back of the stable cantering. He came back and slipped on some piping and fell on his left quarter at a canter! (he could have broken his leg) and still kept on going!!! It was aweful and a such a big disappointment, he almost seemed perfect.
I am having absolutly no luck finding a horse right now. I'm getting somewhat impatient, and maybe a little desperate . Nova Scotia is not a good place. I was thinking about bringing one in from alberta but the costs to get him/her here as well as the prices of the horses there arent that cheap.


----------



## rolf4life (May 1, 2008)

oh woa sorry huge typo btw 
you guys are right: Belgian/Tb cross


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

You may be getting impatient, but trust me if you wait you will find the perfect horse for you. It took me 3yrs to find mine but that was bc i got impatient too and bought a horse they told me was broke and she seemed broke and ended up being crazy. I now have my boy i've had for 3yrs and it was all worth the wait! So just hang in there.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

WAIT and you will find the one that is just right for you-you'll be so much happier than if you settle-just like anything else but it is hard to wait when you want something so much. best of luck in your search


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

rolf4life said:


> Hey guys, I've recently come across a horse that has tweaked my interest thats an irish draught cross with a tb. I want to take a look at him but lives 2 hours away from me.
> I do dressage and I was wondering what you guys thought of this guy? He's 3 and is 16hh apparently has a great temprament. I havent encountered this breed, I tried to do some reading but it says that they are mainly used in plowing/pulling stuff. Does anyone have any further information? Do you think he has any dressage potential from you guys can see?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq_07_fY9vg
> (A video of him)


i have a irish hunter x he is a awesome horse and does beautiful dresage he has a awesome temp and just loves to have a lil TLC 
he deff has a personalilty tho and does get bored pretty easily but i thibk tha is just him !!!
theres no harm in trying him!!
(btw my boy in my avatar)


----------



## sarita-x (Jul 30, 2008)

i used to have a irish draft x tb, and he was amazing.
he had massive potential as a dressage horse as a youngster, but due to an injury we couldnt persue this.
he had a good jump as well- up to 3ft.

x


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

My Delta Dawn, is Irish Draught cross Connemara - all Irish

15h2, dapple grey, 8 yo Mare. Big chest, big butt,
Good looker, good doer, powerful, intelligent, 

But highly sensitive

Irish Draughts are bred very often for cross breeding.
The temperament is usually a key characteristic of the breed.

The addition of TB adds a bit to speed and lightens up the build

or if you want
the addition of ID beefs up the TB and counters some of the inbreeding

IDXTBs make excellent hunters and cross country horses.

As for dressage, well they are intelligent

But, you'll have tpo sit on the horse to make your decision

read DiDi the Irish Huzzy back in Famous Horses

Barry G


----------



## candylulu (Sep 26, 2009)

*Irish draft x and pure ID*



ditzydoo said:


> i have a irish hunter x he is a awesome horse and does beautiful dresage he has a awesome temp and just loves to have a lil TLC
> he deff has a personalilty tho and does get bored pretty easily but i thibk tha is just him !!!
> theres no harm in trying him!!
> (btw my boy in my avatar)


Hi I agree Irish Drafts are fabulous all rounders. Originally they were used for ploughing but also for the farmer to hunt at weekends. Mine does everything eventing Dressage showjumping and hunting. Irish Draft crosses make superb competition horses e.g Headley Brittania who won Badminton and Burghley and Bettina Hoys Ringwood cockatoo. Irish Drafts are known for their hardiness and superb temprements. If you would like to know more about the breed the Irish Draft UK website is imformative. www.idhsgb.com


----------

